# Hi!



## Daniel Petras (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Looking forward to interacting on this website. 

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 25, 2016)

Welcome Daniel!  There's a lot to absorb :D


----------



## Daniel Petras (Aug 25, 2016)

Cheers Lassi. I'm enjoying your music.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 25, 2016)

Sonorityscape said:


> Cheers Lassi. I'm enjoying your music.



Well thank you!  I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------

